# Camping Tamarit Park. Tarragona



## Richieboy (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello fellow travellers.
Anyone had experience of Camping Tamarit near Tarragona.
Thinking of having a week there end May/June so as daughter and grandchildren can fly out for a week with us.
Your thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

No,, But I would recommend Salou...
Several sites there, our fav is camping la siesta.
Close to Reus airport and they can get the bus from airport into town.
Watch out on the taxi's they can be very expensive for a short trip..

Have done the trip many times when grandson was small. Drive down with him and the fly home on a cheap Ryan air or Thomson flight..
Portadventure close by as well.


----------



## didi (Oct 10, 2005)

*tamarit park*

Stayed here years ago. Has been refurbished and had log cabins added. Right on the beach but access via narrow and possibly muddy lane. Found it expensive after refurbishment. Village, a walk along the beach but no shops nearby.
Didi.


----------



## didi (Oct 10, 2005)

*tamarit park*

Stayed here years ago. Has been refurbished and had log cabins added. Right on the beach but access via narrow and possibly muddy lane. Found it expensive after refurbishment. Village, a walk along the beach but no shops nearby.
Didi.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*campsite*

Hi richieboy, never been to that site !! we always go to www.La Siesta.es campsite, has everything onsite, great for small and big kids, short walk into centre of town and the beach,15 mins from Port Adventura
Coaches leave daily from large round about 5 mins from campsite entrance to all points in Spain and only a 20 min coach ride to/from Rues Airport.
We are returning there in June for several weeks, !! cant wait


----------

